# Writer's Block



## Telcontar (May 6, 2011)

It was suggested that we start up a topic on this, and I thought the suggestion was good.

Writer's block is an affliction at least as old as the written word. I've personally heard close to a dozen definitions of exactly what it is, ranging from 'it doesn't exist' to 'a literal inability to put words on paper.'

I think we can all agree that the latter is a bit far out...

What do you think it is? Do you get it? Do you have methods for beating it, or do you just have to wait it out? How often do your remedies work?

Myself, I don't really believe in writer's block as a separate problem, just as a nickname for when a bunch of other problems crowd together. It exists at the confluence of lack of motivation, standards that are too high, a wealth of distractions, etc.  

My only cure for beating these things is to WRITE. Anything. It doesn't have to be good, because all I'm really doing is trying to force myself into the groove, just like I might go jogging even if I don't really feel energetic - eventually that runner's high takes over and it's all 

Maybe I won't get into the groove, maybe I'll erase everything I wrote the next day, but that's okay. The worst thing is giving in to the phantom of a problem that you've made up in your head.


----------



## Ophiucha (May 6, 2011)

I think writer's block is commonly defined as a lack of motivation or will to write. In this sense, I think every writer suffers from writer's block. That is natural; there is no task - no matter how passionate you feel about it - that doesn't get a bit tired if you do it day in and day out, particularly a creative one. I think it becomes a problem if you aren't just a writer, but an author. If you want to pursue writing as a career, writer's block is something you may feel the urge to give into, but if you start down that road, then look for another career. As John Green's father said to him (at least according to John), "Coal miners don't get coal miners' block." If I don't feel like writing, I write anyway. The only time I don't write is between drafts.


----------



## Waltershores (May 6, 2011)

I had some serious writers block this afternoon in regards to the ending of my book. I put my laptop on my.....well....lap, then laid my head back and visualized the last few chapters in my mind as if I was watching a movie.  After I got to the point of the story where I was stuck, the movie just kept rolling on and a plethera of ideas spewed from my fingertips.  It was pretty sweet.  I think that will be the way in which I tackle this problem in the future!!


----------



## Philip Overby (May 7, 2011)

Writer's block is a myth.  I truly believe that.  I was supposedly plagued by it in the past.  But now I never have writer's block ever again.  My secret?  

I just write.  Even if it sucks.  That's sort of the magic of NaNoWriMo.  It forces you to write, even if everything is complete garbage.  I know a lot of people who say "But why write if it is complete garbage?"  Well, why not write?  

If I had to choose between looking at a blank screen and not writing or writing crap, I'd write crap.  Because at least with crap you can filter some of it out later and pull out something good.  I've done that numerous times. 

Also if you only write novels, you are sadly limiting yourself.  Write a short-short.  Write a poem.  Write a short story.  Write an essay.  Write a blog.  Write on Twitter.  Who cares?  Just write.  

Don't worry so much about your ideas being original or if your writing is perfect.  Hammer it out and make it your own.  

Yeah, so I think writer's block is an excuse for writers to fail.  For them to be lazy.  Inspiration should be especially easy for fantasy writing.  Your imagination is your limit.


----------



## Amanita (May 7, 2011)

After hearing it mentioned in some other thread, I've actually considered opening the thread on this. But now, Telcontar has done so, and I'm not unhappy about it. 
Personally, I've never experienced the problem that I'm sitting in front of an empty document and am unable to write. When I've gotten so far I can write, always. But getting there is the problem sometimes...

Often I believe that I need to get magical issue a, characterisation issue b and cultural problem c solved before I can write anything. Then I try to get help and write long forum posts instead.  Afterwards I have to wait for answers before I can write and when they're there I have to write long explanations why I have to keep everything the way I've had it before instead of putting in, say plutonium mages. 
I admit that this is not a very efficient way to go on about it but it's fun to find out what comes to other peoples' minds about the stuff I'm working with. And something there is something in it that I can use within the rest of the concept unknown to the forum because explaining everything would create an entire "novel" by itself. 

As someone whose duties lie at university I don't think too highly about forcing myself to write. There's more than enough stuff I have to do so I want to spend my spare time doing what I feel like at the moment. Therefore my writing is relatively irregular.One evening this week I did 2000 words after university where I would never have planned any writing-time beforehand. On other days there's nothing but I'm not worried about that. 
If someone is a professional writer or aspires to become that soon this is different of course. In this case I'd go for "just sit down and do it." I've done so during NaNo and it worked relatively well, at least as far as the amount of words was concerned. (I'm not happy with the result and am rewritng it completely).


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (May 7, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> What do you think it is?


Lack of planning. If someone just starts writing then of course they'll hit a block, whether it be a novel, short story or poem. Motivation is the key, I feel. If you've got no reason to write then you'll say nothing. If you have a set goal in your head, however, I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to set words down, regardless of the quality of your prose.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (May 7, 2011)

For me, it's a combination of two things - distractions and overly high standards.
The internet is a both a helper and a curse. When I need but a snippet of information, I always seem to end up on random pages searching through trivial crap, then I'll maybe check my emails, respond to any messages on Facebook. Blah, blah, blah.
However the biggest setback for me, what always seems to keep my fingers from pressing those little keys is that I always fear the work is not good enough. Right now for example, I have my entire novel stored in my head, every character, plotline, dilemna etc. and yet I just can't seem to get it written, because although I know what I want it to be, I can't decide how to write the damn thing without it sounding...well, sh*t.
And Phil The Drill, I couldn't disagree more with you. A lot of people always say "JUST WRITE" but mostly they're just copying it from someone they heard it from. I've even used the expression before, but it's not that easy, regardless of what people say.
And for those that say "there's no point in writing plain garbage", they are absolutely right. I myself would rather read one well written sentence than a novel-full of crap. Do not just write any lousy things that come into your head when at the computer because you'll likely spend more time altering it than you would have done just planning and then writing it in the first place.


----------



## Neunzehn (May 7, 2011)

Um, isn't it a lack of inspiration?

1. You don't know what to write or how to put it on paper.
2. You lack the drive to find out what to write or or how to do it..
3. You focus on #1 instead of #2 likely due to insecurity, nervous energy ect.

The JUST WRITE things tends to actually work for me (I like write or die) but only if I know the general direction I want the story to go in, so I guess it's not a fix all, all the time (for me).


----------



## Kate (May 8, 2011)

I think it's a pseudo-myth.

It's real enough in that when it strikes, I do feel "blocked" and have real problem getting anything to happen, ideas and words alike.

I think it's a pseudo-myth though because I don't buy into it as an excuse and let it stop me writing.  Even if I write crap on a "blocked" day, it's still written. So, like a lot of the above, I just write whether it's an easy process or not.

I suppose it's like physical exercise - I may not want to do it some days and I have to sometimes drag my running shoes on ignoring all of the wonderful excuses I can think of not to do it, but even if it was an excruciating process, I always feel better for it when it's done.  And that's usually the thought that gets me off the couch in the first place.


----------



## JBryden88 (May 8, 2011)

My creative writing teacher has basically said:

"Writer's block is just a lack of confidence on the part of the writer" which may be true. I suffered from "writers block" for years after I found my 250 page draft was so generic, so horrible, none of it could be salvaged. Nor did I have the will to complete it.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 8, 2011)

The Realm Wanderer said:


> For me, it's a combination of two things - distractions and overly high standards.
> The internet is a both a helper and a curse. When I need but a snippet of information, I always seem to end up on random pages searching through trivial crap, then I'll maybe check my emails, respond to any messages on Facebook. Blah, blah, blah.
> However the biggest setback for me, what always seems to keep my fingers from pressing those little keys is that I always fear the work is not good enough. Right now for example, I have my entire novel stored in my head, every character, plotline, dilemna etc. and yet I just can't seem to get it written, because although I know what I want it to be, I can't decide how to write the damn thing without it sounding...well, sh*t.
> And Phil The Drill, I couldn't disagree more with you. A lot of people always say "JUST WRITE" but mostly they're just copying it from someone they heard it from. I've even used the expression before, but it's not that easy, regardless of what people say.
> And for those that say "there's no point in writing plain garbage", they are absolutely right. I myself would rather read one well written sentence than a novel-full of crap. Do not just write any lousy things that come into your head when at the computer because you'll likely spend more time altering it than you would have done just planning and then writing it in the first place.


 
Novels full of crap get published everyday.  Great novels get published too.  But it takes a lot of work to sometimes polish crap into something worth reading.  Sure, you can sit there all day making your "perfect sentence" but then what good does it do you?  Can you publish a perfect sentence alone?  

Revision and re-writing is as much of the writing process as the actual writing is.  But you can do it later.  What blocks people the most is not thinking their writing is good enough.  Being too critical of oneself is just as bad as writing crap.  At least when you write a bunch of crap, you can fix it later.  And by "crap" I mean at least writing something, even if it's not great.  I don't mean intentionally trying to write badly just for the sake of writing.  

So, yeah, writer's block is laziness or just being overly critical of yourself.  It's fake.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (May 8, 2011)

Then I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. Writing a novel full of crap is in no way better than writing a single worthy sentence. They both will get you nowhere. The crap novel will ruin your potential career as an author, and a single sentence will prevent you from ever getting that career to begin with.


----------



## Neunzehn (May 8, 2011)

Um, I think the idea is that you should write crap instead of nothing at all, so that you can refine it afterward. Also it gives you some bearings because now you've put it on paper, if not in the way you wanted to. That is, then you can say the same thing thing, but in a way that isn't crap.

Personally I do believe in writer's block, but it's a very vague concept. Any mindset that interferes with someone ability to write as they normally do can count as writer's block. Which is why I think of it as lack of inspiration, something that comes easily from a lack planning. (that's my experience anyhow).


----------



## Telcontar (May 8, 2011)

> and a single sentence will prevent you from ever getting that career to begin with.



This confused me. What do you mean? As in, the single sentence isn't enough to have a career on?

I think the key here is that while you may sit down and pound out a novel's worth of crap (hereafter, NWOC), you won't _try and get it published._ You'll continue to work on it and improve it, as Neunzehn said. You can improve that crap into something worth reading. The sentence doesn't need improvement, but of course you ain't gonna sell a sentence to a publisher. 

Thus, if we're saying that in the same amount of time you either pound out the NWOC, or one awesome sentence, I would definitely side with Phil the Drill on this one. The NWOC is a better use of your time because it's closer to a finished, useful work than the single sentence is.

Finally, I also think that revising is slightly easier than the initial writing, so if you can somehow bulldoze through that first step of creation than you're in good shape. 

I lied, my last point is actually this - this only applies, of course, to crap that is in fact improvable, which I feel any serious attempt at writing should be.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 9, 2011)

The Realm Wanderer said:


> Then I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. Writing a novel full of crap is in no way better than writing a single worthy sentence. They both will get you nowhere. The crap novel will ruin your potential career as an author, and a single sentence will prevent you from ever getting that career to begin with.


 
I think I was misunderstood.  I don't suggest you try to publish a crappy novel (although plenty of people do and make boatloads of money anyhow because people have low standards.)  I suggest you write a crappy novel and fix it.  As others have already mentioned, it is a better use of time to pound out a crap novel than sit and tinker with one sentence for ages.  

Also for so-called writer's block, I think a major problem is that the characters aren't really doing anything or have any motivation, therefore the writer has no motivation to write about them.  Here are some things I do when my story suddenly sucks:

1.  Kill someone or make something explode (this always gets the plot going, even killing a major character that you like)
2.  Have something really bad happen (people tend to be more active when bad stuff happens to them)
3.  Introduce a new, shiny character (sometimes inserting a new character can give life to an otherwise dull plot)
4.  Weddings and funerals (or a mixture of both)

These things almost always serve as a plot-defibulator for me anyhow.


----------



## Telcontar (May 9, 2011)

I love suggestion one.

I often use number 3, myself. Getting away from your main characters and introducing somebody else can really help to shake the story back into motion - for one, it gives you a whole new character to explore. For two, one would assume that some time passes while you are with this new character, and so when you return to your mains then things will have changed or the plot will have advanced, making it easier to keep writing it.


----------



## Donny Bruso (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to agree with Phil on this one. I did NaNo last year for the first time and managed to pound out 56,000 words in a little over three weeks. Is it publishable? Hells no. But it's a foundation. For me, at least, it's always easier to revise than it is to get the original text down. So yes, write, even if it sucks, because you can always change it, always improve it. Writers block is essentially laziness, coupled with a lack of ideas and too many distractions. It is entirely self-caused, and the only one who can pull you out of it is you. 

Though I agree with Phil completely; killing someone will always get words down on the page. At least until you run out of people to kill...


----------



## Philip Overby (May 11, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> Though I agree with Phil completely; killing someone will always get words down on the page. At least until you run out of people to kill...


 
You can never run out of people to kill.  And if you do, then you can always start killing elves or dwarves...


----------



## Toby Johnson (Feb 10, 2021)

yea ill agree free will isnt something that youd usually have in many fantasy worlds, but it can be possible if youve written a world that is free and a character thats well


----------



## Darkfantasy (Feb 10, 2021)

To me writer's block is simply a term used when someone is having a tough time writing or the ideas aren't following and it's very real and so is the solution. It can come from lack of motivation, inspiration, distractions, lack of confidence, setting the bar too high for yourself, laziness, not enough pre-work, too much pre-work, not writing enough, writing too much...it can literally come from anywhere. Each of these things requires a different remedy. For distraction some self-discipline and reward would work. For too much writing and burn out a good rest and maybe a fresh hobby for a while. If you can find the cause you can figure out the remedy because the block is usually created by you.


----------



## Eosphorus (Feb 14, 2021)

Writer's block is definitely a thing, I think. But it is not the disease, it is the symptom. It is telling you something's wrong. It's your job as a writer to figure out what that is. Among the many possibilities, it could be that:

(A) You've simply lost interest in this story, which could mean any number of things. It could mean this is not the story for you or it could mean that you need to revitalize the plot and the characters. To do so, I recommend:
(B) You do some research in the non-fiction world. Find interesting scenarios you might be able to incorporate. Or who knows, maybe you'll find something that suddenly inspires a new plotline.
(C) This is not the story for you. Step away from it. Come back later, in a month, if you feel the urge. If not, don't. Sometimes there's wisdom in letting go. Take what you've learned to a new project.

And there you go, that's my word on writer's block.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Feb 17, 2021)

Philip Overby said:


> elves or dwarves.


Elves and Dwarves are people too


----------



## DavidTheSatyr (Feb 17, 2021)

For me personally, its only ever been lack of motivation and the presence of distractions. My best way of getting rid of writers block is just to keep dreaming up ideas, so when the block eventually passes, you have plenty of material to work with. This means that hopefully you won't fall back into writers block for a decent amount of time.


----------

